# Happy IUI news! My first time IUI experience and positive pregnancy symptoms



## glitterbomb

Hope I'm allowed to post this here and not just in the announcements forum. Anyhoo, just wanted to come and let you guys know that we had our first IUI treatment done at Exeter in November, and I'm really pleased to say that it worked first time and we are now pregnant with triplets! Eeeeek!

I will be 17 weeks this Friday and from last week's scan we are expecting a boy and two girls. Wow!

I know I was constantly analysing symptoms during the two week wait, so I thought I would let you know what was different for me the month that we had success (after four years of trying):

Dry mouth
Aversion to coffee and chocolate
Dizzy spells
Dull ache where I would usually get period pains, from about day 7 after the treatment (implantation I guess!)
Thirsty
Dark pee (smelt strong)
Flatulence (tmi!)
Slightly sensitive nipples but not crazily so.

Our follicles were size 16, 16 and 15mm on day of trigger (which was CD 14). From all my research I never thought the 15mm would make it but evidently it did, so you can have a 15mm mature follicle  I then had the IUI treatment on CD 16 and I felt ovulation cramps 8 hours after the treatment. 

I did the pregnancy test 16 days after the IUI treatment as I wanted to be sure that the hormones had left my system and then continued to do them for the next week as I couldn't believe it!

Praying and hoping for good news for all you ladies and hope my experience is of help in your journey too. We'll be expecting our trio end of June (c-section at 34 weeks). 

Lots of love,

Rosie x


----------



## Bubbles8219

Congratulations - that's great news.

As a new member who is about to start IUI this month its encouraging to hear.


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Glitterbomb thank you for sharing your sucess story and huge congratulations on your triplets, this is wonderful news. 
I know someone girls who had triplets on her 3rd and final round of IUI and they are now 6, she had nothing but BFN's before that. 
Wishing you a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy xx


----------



## sid123

Hi Glitterbomb.
Thank you for sharing that lovely story, and congratulations. How exciting, are you all organised for 3 babies? We are just waiting to start are first iui this month. x


----------



## surething

Wow what an impressive total first time  .  congratulations   

We are hoping to start iui next month


----------



## glitterbomb

Thanks guys! No we are not organised at all! We've been trying to be but our house is a renovation project and everything is taking much longer than we ever thought! Living in chaos at the moment but we'll get there! 

Also thought might be good to mention for those who haven't had IUI yet that the procedure itself was preetty uncomfortable - which I wasn't prepared for at all! At first it didn't hurt but then they realised the flexible wand they use had bent back on itself. So they tried again and it was like horrible period cramps and felt very odd having something so far up inside  but they reassured me saying it was good that it was cramping as it showed it had reached the right place!

Just thought might be worth being prepared for that as it was a bit of a shock to me!


----------



## elli78

hey thats amazing news. congratulations. i had iui at exeter in november also but sadly didnt work.... maybe i will try it a second time. i was starting to think it never worked. am so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Monkey07

HUGE congratulations glitterbomb!       You must be quite local to me as I am now under Exeter hospital, although we chose to have our IUI privately in Cardiff, and are now also pregnant (22 weeks) with one after our first attempt. Wishing you a huge amount of luck and organisational skills for your life with triplets - I'm a childminder but I do get to hand them all back at 6pm   xx


----------



## elli78

wow congrats to u aswell monkey i hope im as lucky next time. good to hear some successful stories . i iwas wondering if it ever worked..... congrats xxxxxx


----------



## NordicStar

Wow congrats and thanks for sharing! Been trying 3 years, just about to embark on our first treatment...IUI with injectables either this or next month! The doctor gave us a 8 % chance tho so wasn't feeling too hopeful. Your story gives me some hope at least!
Can I ask what your fertility issues were? I have PCO and borderline PCOS. 
X


----------



## Almonds

Congratulations Glitterbomb & Monkey, fab news!!

I just thought I'd add my experience here to encourage those about to go for IUI, I also got a BFP after my first IUI in January, I didnt expect it to work first time but it did!
Im 39 years old & was on Gonal-F, and the actual IUI didnt hurt at all, in fact I didnt realise it had been done until the doctor told me!

Im only 7 weeks, so early days..but just wanted to give you ladies some encouragement that it DOES work. 

xxxxx


----------



## Sidd

Omg!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------

